# My 1st CRS Video



## PerryW (Feb 20, 2012)

Well here is my CRS tank as of Feb 25th. enjoy

http://s1303.beta.photobucket.com/u...blackberry009_zpsa29805ac.mp4.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice Perry. In 6 months and you're at F3 already, that's some very good result. 

Do you use a heater in the tank? What's the temp in there? And what kind of lighting you have?


----------



## PerryW (Feb 20, 2012)

No heater. It is at room temperature. The temp is around 68-70F.
I have a GLO high output 36inch with geisman bulbs


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Just a suggestion, I'd probably set up another smaller tank and pick out the nicest ones to breed in there and leave the rest in this tank. For a 40G, you can definitely house a lot more shrimps in there. Something like this


----------



## PerryW (Feb 20, 2012)

Yea definitely wow there. That's a lot of crs. I am probably gonna set that up soon. I already have a tank that is established that I could use the filters and water from. Just need to split the one into 3. Need to get my visual sexing better. I have looked at charts and picks about it but need to be better. Plant keeping with shrimp needs more knowledge too but it will come


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Sexing shrimps seems easy but not. I think 50% of shrimps are very obvious, 25% needs some experience, but sexing the rest of the 25% requires a coin.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

beautiful tank congrats 

Cant wait til the population explodes even more!


----------



## PerryW (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks Me either. It is always exciting to see what knew patterns you get and to have successful birth of new babies. I bet it never gets old!


----------

